# 6 year IT java Indian experience to Canadian experience



## freedomsharp (Dec 22, 2015)

,

Could you please help me with query

6 year It java develop er experience earning 16 lkh per annum.

Will my above experience will be null and void in Canada after getting PR and reaching dere.

And will I be considered as fresher dere and I will get 50k per annum as fresher after few months of struggle and whether it is advisable to move as I will not be able to save much as I m here


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I doubt if you'll get sufficient IELTS scores To qualify for Canadian immigration.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

freedomsharp said:


> ,
> 
> 
> And will I be considered as fresher dere


What does that even mean?




> and I will get 50k per annum as fresher after few months of struggle and whether it is advisable to move as I will not be able to save much as I m here



Salaries vary by company so there is no way to answer that. And if you cannot save money how, exactly, do you expect to support yourself here until you find a job and start earning a salary?


----------



## freedomsharp (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi,
I am saving money in India around 1000$ per month.

So query is will my 6 year Indian it java developer exp will be 0 in Canada .if it 0 then definetly for first few years I will not be save in Canada as I am saving in India right now.


----------



## freedomsharp (Dec 22, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> I doubt if you'll get sufficient IELTS scores To qualify for Canadian immigration.


Let's say I got sufficient IELTS score then


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you even have enough points to emigrate to Canada?


----------

